# New Zealand trip/Mh Hire. Too good to be true?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. Just recieved an email from Travelbag, the travel agents that have organised most of our NZ trips. I haven't rung them but there is probably a lot they haven't disclosed.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Are you off to NZ Sid?


Maura


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maura. No not this year, run out of money, Travelbag send regular newsletters and this offer junped out.
Found your new van yet?
Regards sid


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a good deal but I would never travel with travelbag again. Too long to explain, but as far as Campervans hire goes, there is a very good company where you can pick up at Picton if you go from nth to Sth island and drop at Christchurch and it is definitely THE way to do the island.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Maura. No not this year, run out of money, Travelbag send regular newsletters and this offer junped out.
> Found your new van yet?
> Regards sid


Hi Sid
Just wondered as I have a really good mate living out there now and they would be so pleased to see a friendly face from home. Also I could ask them to take you and your good lady out for nice meal to say thanks for your help to me back in the summer (I never forget a favour  ) but as you not going I will have to think of something else.

Getting into heaps of aggro with buying another van - got a couple of threads running with all the details at the moment 

Trying to buy a Peugeot Harmony for my son but not sure about it now. He is really busy with helping out at the local scouts and cubs - his eldest boy is in the beavers as well. A van would be great for him and the club to get to and from activities and carry bit of equipment, but why is it when you try to do something helpful it backfires in your face. I wont bore you with details as it's on other threads as well but it is a pain at the moment.

Topaz could be coming maybe April or May next year but a new one, no used ones we like available it seems. A new one we can get for £35,500 and 2005/2006 models still asking around £32,000 and they all manual so makes no sense to buy used ones at those prices.

Hope you well and will let you know how it goes with the van!

Maura


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hampshireman. We have been to NZ 9 times, the last 5 with Travelbag and not had any problems, but this did not include any m/h hire but with plenty of internal flights and stopovers in the Far East and as I said all went well but I suppose its a case of "tell it as you find"
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sid

Have you had any contact with Travel Bag concerning the latest flyer from them? Seems a very good deal on the face of it


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tel. No I haven't been in touch as we are not going this year, the last few years we have planned a trip to Spain in the winter but for various reasons we have ended up with Daughter and grandchildren in NZ. Run out of money now so def not going this year unless an emergency arises.
But might give Travelbag a ring just to see what the score is, watch this space.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid Did you pursue this at all? NZ is back on the agenda for us for late 08 perhaps


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tel. No, with not planning a trip i didn't bother might give them a ring in the Yew Year.. Its very hot over there on the North Island at the mo, daughter and kids going camping for Christmas. We have found November to be a very wet month and it usually changes at New year. Over the last few years we have found Feb/March to be the best weather.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Sid for that. Got quite a bit of info from searching the Forums. Interesting to hear yr comments re climate as November seems to be favourite for UK visitors.

Decided (at our age! :wink: ) if we don't do it soon we won't want to hack the long flight when we're real wrinklies!!

My PM you some time for other "inside" info!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tel. (good result on Saturday). We have been 3 times starting in November and each time it has been cold and wet, we have found the weather after Christmas much better, having said that this year it was very dry so you pays yer money and takes yer chance.
I would strongly recommend a stopover and not just a day, we usually have 4/5 days in KL or Singapore, both lovely cities. but of course it depends on how long you have and your age. Its no good going direct to save time and then be ill for a week. if you want any further info PM me.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanksid. Will take up your offer.


----------



## 108239 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,
I run a small m/h rental company in South Island of New Zealand.

I'm happy to answer any questions that users of this site have regarding motorhomein in NZ or hiring.

regards,
Jon



Telbell said:


> Thanks Sid for that. Got quite a bit of info from searching the Forums. Interesting to hear yr comments re climate as November seems to be favourite for UK visitors.
> 
> Decided (at our age! :wink: ) if we don't do it soon we won't want to hack the long flight when we're real wrinklies!!
> 
> My PM you some time for other "inside" info!


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

We have been planning to go to NZ for a long (>5 weeks) trip based on hiring a MH for some time, but work keeps getting in the way, so I may have to wait for a couple of years until retirement. However, the one company I would not even contemplate making the arrangements through is Travelbag. We used them to arrange a tour of the Canadian Rockies a few years ago and despite telling them precisely what we required, the itinary they produced was physically impossible to achieve, having been put together in almost the precise opposite order to our requirements. An example is a 12 hour drive on the last day to get to Calgary airport for a flight to UK, instead of the final 2 days in Calgary that we asked for. When we pointed this out, the person we were dealing with was totally disinterested and non-apologetic. Even after we got it sorted out, which we only did by physically going down to the offices and insisting on a resolution, the hotels they booked did not match the description, or quality they stated. In all, I would not use them again no matter what the apparent cost saving - my blood pressure would not stand it again.


----------



## 117742 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Motorhome holiday in New Zealand*

My thoughts on this would be you get what you pay for!!

We run a fleet of 2008 Swift Bolero's ( Automatic) and of course if you were hiring out a 45,000.00 pound vehicle - you would expect to pay a reasonable amount for the use of it. 
Go with a Qualmark Quality Assured Rental Company every time. 
They also have to be members of the Rental Vehicle Association of New Zealand, and are Licensed operators,and have to meet insurance qualifications etc. All this costs money. But a trip of a lifetime can be ruined by a shoddy ancient vehicle. Read between the lines on website information. It's a long way to travel, and better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi SouthIsland-NZ.
Hi and welcome. Thanks for the input. wise words.
We will be in NZ for 3 months from January, looking forward to seeing the family again (and the country).
Cheers Sid


----------

